# Sticky  (Tutorial) Cable Management



## llacrossedude7

Ok I posted not to long ago in the Case Mod "Lets See Your Rig" saying I was going to give everyone a basic cable management tutorial. So that being said I will try my best to walk you through basic cable management.

Things you will need 
Zip-Ties
Zip-Tie Mounts
Scissors or other preferred cutting device
Patience

This is not part of the tutorial and if you don't know what your doing you can damage your PSU. That being said I uni sleeved my 4pin, 6pin PCIE, and 24pin ATX cables. Now if you plan on doing this i will show you how to remove the pins with 2 staples. First if you plan on sleeving the full cable you will need to open on you PSU (*note this will void your warranty*) 








Then you will move on to the pins, these can easily be removed with 2 staples like so.
















Then go one cable at a time and sleeve them, also use tape to cover the metal connector so it does not get stuck in the sleeving. Get your favorite heat shrink, heat it, and repeat. This takes a ton of patience and a lot of time about 8 hours to do it all.

OK, now on the the actual cable management.

Here is what I use
Zip-Ties X 100








Zip-Tie Mounts X 10









First things first, you want to plan out how you want to route your cables before you dive right in. So what I like to do is do all the base cables first e.g (fans, sata hdds, sata drives, cathodes, molex connectors, ...) Basically anything that's not connected to the power supply itself.








As you can see I have all my sata cables hooked up and routed out of the way, (Hint) do all your non power supply cables on bottom layer so if you have to replace your power supply you don't have to disconnect everything.

Next, I like to do the 4/8pin Motherboard connector and Zip-Tie it down to a mount near the hole at the top of the case.









Then, I connect the 24pin ATX cable (note) this cable is thing don't stack cables on top of it or you back panel wont fit back on.









Now you have all the main cables out of the way its time to connect the PCIE, HDDS, and Drives up. Use Zip-Tie mounts to mount the cables snug to the case, remember not to stack cables on top of the 24pin.









This should be your last step if you have not already hooked up your fans, I save this step for last because I'm always changing fans and stuff like that.









You should be finished, go back and check to make sure everything is snug and not showing from the front. Finish up any last minute adjustments before you put the back panel back on. Make sure to snip all the Zip-Ties you don't want to see them through the cable management holes.









FINISHED PRODUCT









Make sure everything is plugged in and Power That Baby Up!


----------



## greenbrucelee

thats very good.

Its similar to my cable management aprt from I have a few cabels lying about at the bottom of the case.


----------



## Wrench97

Very nicely done.


----------



## llacrossedude7

Thanks alot guys, wrench97 did you receive my PM?


----------



## AnthonyStargate

That was nicely done! Congratulations!

I like that the cage for your drives faces the side of the case, so you can totally hide the wires that run to the drives. What is the make and model of your case?

I used the same technique on a parts computer I put together. For all the small wires that run to pins on the motherboard, such as the hard drive LED, the power switch and the reset button, I drilled a small hole just behind the motherboard.

So now, instead of having those wires running across the middle, they run straight down and disappear under the motherboard. Only about an inch of those wires is visible.

I just bought a used computer case; it's silver. I'm going to sand and paint the inside. With blue paint on the inside and the cables nicely routed, I'm expecting it will look much cooler than the standard bare metal.

Happy Trails! :smile:


----------



## llacrossedude7

It's a Coolermaster 690 II Basic it's basically the best bang for the buck on the market, it retails for $69.99 at newegg.com.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Sticky it!


----------



## Acuta73

Bout time this got stickied! 

Great job, btw!


----------



## GZ

Congrats on the sticky post!!!! Good job!!!!


----------



## llacrossedude7

Thank you sir, and thank you to whoever stickied this.


----------



## derek_jones_36

Love the cable management...very clean. I love that you have a case that already has fans in the right places that way there's no need to have extra cases which just adds clutter. I personally think the CM 690 is an awesome case however for the modular hard drive case I would choose the advanced model. However with that personal preference I do think the cable job on the psu was amazing.

Jones


----------



## shotgn

> This is not part of the tutorial and if you don't know what your doing you can damage your PSU. That being said I uni sleeved my 4pin, 6pin PCIE, and 24pin ATX cables. Now if you plan on doing this i will show you how to remove the pins with 2 staples. First if you plan on sleeving the full cable you will need to open on you PSU (note this will void your warranty)


Just thought I would add to this. You need to be very careful when doing this. There are alternatives.
Example:Newegg.com - NZXT 9.84" 24 Pin Motherboard Extension Cable Model CB-24P


----------



## llacrossedude7

Yeah good point.


----------



## Kisageru

Is there anychance of getting the images back in the first post, all I see is red x's


----------



## SABL

I'm seeing the photos......do you have imageshack blocked??


----------

